# 1972 bmw 3.0 bavaria 4speed



## 72 bavaria 3.0 (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone out there that can tell me how to tune webers or a place that can fine tune them I have a 1972 bmw e3 with a m30 engine in it new everything haveing to do with mechanical an rebuild head any though on if I will need internals but for now I need help on tuning 40dcoe webers 3... I live in Ontario ca.thankx


----------



## tb7118 (Jan 18, 2010)

*bavaria parts*

hi i have many bavaria parts hood and trunk in nice shape and other stuff tony


----------

